# Wie oft spielen Sie Tiger Woods?



## Administrator (20. Juli 2004)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## marzan89 (20. Juli 2004)

was soll die frage? ich glaube langsam wirklich auch das ein golfspezial kommt...
mfg m.


----------



## Maexle (20. Juli 2004)

marzan89 am 20.07.2004 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> was soll die frage? ich glaube langsam wirklich auch das ein golfspezial kommt...
> mfg m.


meine Worte   
Die nächste Frage lautet:
Würden Sie ein 14 Seitiges Golf-Spezial in der nächsten Ausgabe der PCG begrüssen???

P.s.: Nali_WarCow bitte hau mich ned


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Juli 2004)

Maexle am 20.07.2004 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> marzan89 am 20.07.2004 19:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum sollte ich? 
Aber es stimmt schon. Da scheint sich ein Super-Golf-Special mit 80 Seiten für die nächste Aufgabe anzubahnen.


----------



## marzan89 (20. Juli 2004)

cover:

-alle schlägerarten mit ganzseitigem bild.
-video über alle golfgrössen (3dvds)
-die geschichte des golfsports, auf über 30 seiten
-golf in europa
-golf in spielen
-interview mit tiger woods
-videobeitrag über die golfballproduktion in hinterhausen
-als vollversion: golfball mit pcg-logo

ja, das wärs mal :p
mfg m.


----------



## Maexle (20. Juli 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 20.07.2004 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Maexle am 20.07.2004 19:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil Du mich in einem der x-ten Golf-Super-Duper-Mega-Hype-Umfragethreads schon angepflaumt hast...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Juli 2004)

Maexle am 20.07.2004 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil Du mich in einem der x-ten Golf-Super-Duper-Mega-Hype-Umfragethreads schon angepflaumt hast...



Ach das. Ja wenn du dich so intolerant gegenüber anderen Genres zeigst. 
Z.Z. ist Golf wieder in aller Munde und verdrängt Shooter wie Doom 3 locker von jeder Titelseite 
Ne aber mal im Ernst. Ein Special über die etwas kleineren Genres wäre ja nun wirklich nicht schlecht. Und statt hier nun 30 Quickpolls zum Thema Golf zu haben wäre eine umfangreiche Umfrage sicherlich bequemer. *g*


----------



## BallzOfSteel (20. Juli 2004)

Humpf, ja ich spiel das täglich   








...träumt weiter, ich kaufs mir nicht  


Aber ein Special mit Golfset fürs Wohnzimmer wärs doch mal.

MfG


----------



## Maexle (20. Juli 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 20.07.2004 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Maexle am 20.07.2004 20:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  hab ich da was verpasst... haben wir wieder einen Boris Becker im Golf, ist Bernhard Langer wieder auf den Weg in die Golfelite.... oder braucht EA für ihr Tiger Woods Werbung um den Absatz zu steigern....


----------



## kommando (22. Juli 2004)

Was sollen diese ganzen Fragen zum Thema Golf. 
Man ich will hier Infos zu knallharten FPS. 
Über den Tuntensport koennt ihr auf einem Extraserver berichten.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. Juli 2004)

Was ist hier los? Nur noch Golf, aber warum? Gibt es in D³ ein geheimes Golf-Level? Heißt der neue Hauptcharakter in HL² "Tiger Woods" oder ist das einfach nur ein nicht komischer Witz der Redaktion? Golf?! Ausgerechnet Golf? Das ist doch wohl das wohl langatmigste Genre das es gibt...warum gibt es 1000² Threads / Polls / What ever zu diesem Thema? Allein die über 90% die sagen "interessiert mich nicht die Bohne" sollten wohl ausreichend sein um diese komischen Polls zu beenden...Golf? Warum Golf? Ich versteh es nicht.....Golf....Golf? Tatsächlich...da steht GOLF?! Habe noch nie Golf-Spiele gespielt und werde wohl auch nicht damit anfangen...schließlich ist es Golf....Golf halt...kleine Bälle in kleine Löcher ballern....sonst nix....Golf.....Golf? Warum Golf?    ....Golf.....*lol*

Regards, eX!

BTW: Golf?


----------



## Killtech (22. Juli 2004)

eX2tremiousU am 22.07.2004 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es in D³ ein geheimes Golf-Level? Heißt der neue Hauptcharakter in HL² "Tiger Woods"?



Wer weiss....  



> Oder ist das einfach nur ein nicht komischer Witz der Redaktion?



Hmm... ich denke, die meinen es ernst.



> Das ist doch wohl das wohl langatmigste Genre das es gibt...



Dart und Curling sind wohl auch nicht viel aufregender. 



> Allein die über 90% die sagen "interessiert mich nicht die Bohne" sollten wohl ausreichend sein um diese komischen Polls zu beenden



Sicher aber die Redaktion muss ja erst überprüfen, wie die Leute darauf reagieren. Die ganzen Polls wurden vermutlich auch allesamt zur gleichen Zeit gepostet und erscheinen somit in fast "endloser" Vielzahl. *g*



> Golf? Warum Golf? Ich versteh es nicht.....Golf....Golf? Tatsächlich...da steht GOLF?!



Golf! Golf! Golf! Golf! Golf? *g*



> Habe noch nie Golf-Spiele gespielt und werde wohl auch nicht damit anfangen...schließlich ist es Golf....Golf halt...kleine Bälle in kleine Löcher ballern....sonst nix.



Dito! Und das werde ich in ansehbarere Zeit sicherlich auch nicht tun.

MfG, Killtech

PS: Mir ist heiss, ich schwitze und JA! mir ist grade langweilig und dieses Posting sah so einladend gemütlich aus!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. Juli 2004)

Killtech am 22.07.2004 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 22.07.2004 19:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finger weg von meinem armen Posting, hast das ja mit deinen ganzen Quotes total zerstückelt, ja fast schon vergewaltigt!   
Nun wird der Post nicht mehr des Lebens froh....es kann niemals mehr den Rosenduft riechen, niemals HL² spielen (naja, wird von uns wohl auch keiner...), niemals total besoffen in einer Ecke liefen....und niemals Golf spielen können....

*R.I.P. 
eX2tremiou's Post. 
Born: 22. Juli 2004 - Died: 22. Juli 2004 *
*six-feet-under-musik-pfeif*.

Also warm ist es hier drin bei mir nicht, die 32 Grad Celsius sind eigentlich recht angenehm....schwitzen tu ich auch net, wobei ich die Daunenjacke doch als etwas störend empfinde...wobei naja, man will halt nicht auf seine gemütliche Winterkleidung verzichten...und von Langeweile kann auch keine Rede sein...warum auch? Mir gehts blendend....nix zum zoggn, Freunde weg, Freundin im Urlaub....naja, der D³-Counter von der Union-Areospace-Page rettet mich aber vor dem totalen Zusammenbruch....da fällt mir ein ich könnte mir was zum Essen machen....das werde ich auch tun...*g*

Im ürbrigen ist dies KEIN Spam, sondern beschäftigt sich auf sehr intelligente Art und Weise mit dem Thema "Golf und die sozialen Strukturen".

BTW @ Topic: Golf? Golf! Golf   , Ich LIEBE Golf....


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (22. Juli 2004)

Ei ei, ja sind denn jetzt schon Golfwochen


----------



## mercury02 (23. Juli 2004)

bitte kein golfspecial...
bei fast jeder umfrage waren mindest 90% bei "nie", "nein", "will ich nicht", "nö, kenn ich nicht", "weshalb sollte ich" oder etwas ähnlichem...
macht uns nicht verrückt...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (23. Juli 2004)

mercury02 am 23.07.2004 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> bitte kein golfspecial...
> bei fast jeder umfrage waren mindest 90% bei "nie", "nein", "will ich nicht", "nö, kenn ich nicht", "weshalb sollte ich" oder etwas ähnlichem...
> macht uns nicht verrückt...


Die Golfumfragen hören erst auf, wenn jeder von uns mindestens ein Exemplar von Tiger Woods erstanden hat. Aggressives Marketing.


----------



## XMasTree (25. Juli 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 23.07.2004 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> mercury02 am 23.07.2004 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hab nen VW Golf, das muss reichen, Tiger mag ich nur bei Codename Panzers, und dann besonders gern den Königstiger .. wenn er durch die Woods prescht ....


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (26. Juli 2004)

ich finde den neuen Golf viel zu teuer (den von VW) in meinem SEAT steckt ein Golf GTI Motor. Ansonsten finde ich den ausspruch meinses vorposters "Tiger mag ich nur in Panzers wenn sie durch die woods preschen" absolut auch für mich treffend.
Sind eigentlich gerade Golf-wochen bei MCDonalds featured by pcgames featured bei EA Sports ?
fehlt nur noch der poll "wie oft lochen sie ein" wenigstens würden da nicht über 90 % sagen "nie"


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (27. Juli 2004)

mercury02 am 23.07.2004 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> bitte kein golfspecial...
> bei fast jeder umfrage waren mindest 90% bei "nie", "nein", "will ich nicht", "nö, kenn ich nicht", "weshalb sollte ich" oder etwas ähnlichem...
> macht uns nicht verrückt...



Wie oft spielen sie "Tiger Woods"?

[ ] Tiger Was?!
[ ] Nur mit Sigfried&Roy
[ ] Golf macht nur mit Krieg Laune
[ ] Läuft "Doom 3" auf meinem Rechner flüssig?



Ich *hasse* Golf.


----------



## JonMaster14189 (3. August 2004)

Was mich mal interessieren würde was EA-Games für die Umfragenergebnisse springen lässt? Wäre doch möglich, dass dies die Bedingung für einen mehr oder weniger exklusives Preview war. Ich denke nämlich nicht das diese Umfragen zur Heftgestalltung beitragen sollte, sondern von EA-Games iniziert wurde.


----------



## JonMaster14189 (3. August 2004)

marzan89 am 20.07.2004 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> was soll die frage? ich glaube langsam wirklich auch das ein golfspezial kommt...
> mfg m.



Was mich mal interessieren würde was EA-Games für die Umfragenergebnisse springen lässt? Wäre doch möglich, dass dies die Bedingung für einen mehr oder weniger exklusives Preview war. Ich denke nämlich nicht das diese Umfragen zur Heftgestalltung beitragen sollte, sondern von EA-Games iniziert wurde.


----------



## che1851 (3. August 2004)

Ihr müsst nicht zu jeder Umfrage schreiben das euch Golf nicht interresiert. Ein Thread reicht doch!


----------



## Liar (3. August 2004)

*Golf GTI*

Bitte keine weiteren Golf-Fragen mehr. Die Umfrageergebnisse sprechen eine deutliche Sprache - (fast) kein Schwein interessiert sich für Golf, also sehts ein und lasst es.


----------



## Funzel (4. August 2004)

*AW: Golf GTI*

Ich raff's auch net.
Überall nur noch Golfpolls.
Kompletter Müll. Selbst der beste Ego Shooter hat nicht mal annähernd so viele Polls bekommen!


----------



## Rider (6. August 2004)

Ich dänke das sich kein schwein für son Game Interessiert!!!!


----------



## Danjo (9. August 2004)

Rider am 06.08.2004 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dänke das sich kein schwein für son Game Interessiert!!!!



ich lese nur noch tiger woods, das geht mir aufn penis.

die leute die das zocken bekommen bestimtm auf den seiten der macher genug support und infos.

ich weiss gar nicht warum so viele polls mit dem dreck bestückt sind.

wenn ich mal suche und ich ne bewertung von euch fidne steht da bestimmt eh nur 25%, wenn überhaupt über 20%.......


----------



## DonBarcal (11. August 2004)

Golf spiel ich eigentlich nur in GTA VC   !!


----------



## Hato_Harpell (16. August 2004)

DonBarcal am 11.08.2004 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Golf spiel ich eigentlich nur in GTA VC   !!



Ich glaub es is ein golfvernarrter hacker, der diese umfragen auf die homepage bringt und die red is völlig machtlos ^^


----------



## Damaskus (17. August 2004)

bald kann man wohl diese seite auch unter www.golf-umfragen.de besuchen oder?

so gaaaanz langsam nerven mich diese sinnlosen umfragen...
die 1 oder 2 leute, die sich dafür interessieren, bekommen die infos auch wo anders.


----------

